# Christmas markets within easy reach of Calais



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes I know the weather is really nice now BUT with just over 80 days to go to "The" day Mrs Plodd is muttering things like, France and Wouldnt it be nice to do a Christmas market this year???

So the question is does anyone know of a decent Christmas market within reasonable reach of Calais?? I would only be able to get a long weekend so wouldnt want to trek to any of the German markets.

So all suggestions and recommendations eagerly sought. Begin !!!


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Lille - although full of day trip Brits over on Eurostar
Valkenburg in the Netherlands - includes markets in caves, about 3 or 4 hours drive from Calaia
There is a good website - www.christmasmarkets.com which lists markets in most european countries.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Lille have a Christmas Market - it's not the biggest in the World but may be worth a visit.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Morning MrPlodd

The one at Ostend was (_in our perhaps rather cynical opinion_) the best of a bad lot near to Calais. The German ones may be much better, but we were restricted like yourself.

No doubt I shall be pilloried for this, but we went a couple of years ago and were very disappointed. We visited five and found them all very similar, horribly commercialised, and with far too many "car boot" stalls selling tacky trinkets and naff plasticky rubbish. There were lots of stalls selling hats and scarves (no surprise I guess) but it was pretty obvious that many of them all bought in from the same central wholesaler. :roll:

They just didn't exude the "cosy, warm Christmas atmosphere :roll: " that we expected, and we shall not be going again.

Don't take my word for it though . . . I'm probably just a miserable old sod who doesn't like being ripped off. We thought €19 for a very small paper plate of fish and chips on the Ostend market was a bit much. (_Didn't buy any - checked out other suckers first_! 8O ) The hot dogs were a reasonable size, and the bangers in them were not bad . . . but €9 each!! 8O 8O 8O

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Bruges, 140 mile round trip from calais.  

tony

Edit, if you add in Lille to the trip then it's 185miles


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Dave

Sounds like we are like souls!!! I hate being ripped off/taken for a mug/paying more than is reasonable etc.

Perhaps we should ask Nuke for another Forum category, G.O.M. or T.F.O.G.

"Grumpy Old Motorhomers !!" :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tight Fisted Old Gits

or many others I can think of but am nervous about posting,

Dont want to get banned/suspended :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> Dave
> Sounds like we are like souls!!! I hate being ripped off/taken for a mug/paying more than is reasonable etc.


Absolutely!! 

We got the very clear impression that the markets near Calais were at least in part, aimed directly at the British. Probably assuming that many British holidaymakers either don't understand or don't care about exchange rates - and therefore tend to regard Euros as "funny money" and spend it rather freely and without much thought!!

Not the likes of you and me, eh!! 8) :lol: :lol:

The fish and chips was an example. It was boldly advertised in English - which gives the game away rather!! Most of the stall had signs in English - which is not what we welcome when we go abroad!! 8O :roll:

Can't comment on the markets further afield, and well away from the Channel ports. They may be quite different and much more "genuine", but the nearby ones we visited certainly had a very un-Christmassy flavour of tacky, commercialised, rip-off rubbish!

Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Markets*

Hi

These are the "local" Christmas markets to Calais that I have visited with my own views.

Lille - well worthy of a visit
Ostend - forget it
Ghent - OK
Brugges - nothing special
Brussels - pretty good.

Russell


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Aachen is just inside border but it IS German and they do the best. Been there couple of times, it's best later rather than earlier in the day. HUGE car park (don't know if you can overnight there) about 5mins walk from the markets.

About 3hrs from Calais - too far?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Aachen definite as far as we are concerned, done it for 3 years now and loved every time. Aire is excellent with EHU , tram number 21 into town, ask for hospital on the way back and it drops you at end of street, short walk up hill to Aire. 

Aachen does get busy on a Saturday night, we did it last year normally we are there Friday when it has been quieter. 

Also did Lille last year by mistake as Tournai also has a market and we had seen it the year before but didn't visit and I had mixed the 2 up. :roll: 

If you need more info just pm me

Mandy

We travel over Wednesday night and come home Sunday lunch that way you get the short stay deals with Euro Tunnel.


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

Ypres, a very small market but a great atmosphere (especially last year with snow on the ground). You also have the Menin Gate (which I never tire of visiting) and a good reasonably priced site within walking distance. I'm going again this year for sure....


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi

I wish we had the chance to go this Christmas but time will not allow.

I'm sorry to others suggesting Lille but we tried it one year, when we had spare time returning from Cologne. It was a terrible example of a Christmas market. Aachen, I agree, is worth the visit.

It may be worth checking up on getting a train into Germany.

We have stayed here and gone to the Christmas market in Birmingham. it was quite reasonable but does vary year to year.

Enjoy the trip.

p-c


----------

